# Hog Hunt 4-18-09 (Video)



## RJ0104 (Apr 25, 2009)

Guess the music had too much language, so I changed the song! All clear now! Enjoy!


----------



## redmbt (Apr 25, 2009)

Cool video


----------



## johnf (Apr 25, 2009)

*great video*

dont u hate it when u get all the way to the woods and realize u forgot ur catch dog.


----------



## RJ0104 (Apr 25, 2009)

we don't use catch dogs....


----------



## manok (Apr 25, 2009)

No catch dogs, that's a twist for hog hunting - congratulations


----------



## slip (Apr 25, 2009)

i don't mean to sound stupid, but the only hog hunting i do is with a gun.

what do you do with a live hog once you catch it?


----------



## HOGGDOGS (Apr 25, 2009)

Good job  RJ that was sharp.


----------



## bigreddwon (Apr 25, 2009)

Why was it in a cage? What do you do with them once you catch them?


----------



## Wauchula Hog Krew (Apr 26, 2009)

We either kill them and clean them for meat or sell them to people who want to either kill it and clean it right away or fatten it up for a little longer. That first boar hog, in the clip, that I legged we took it to his uncle's enclosed hunting spot as a trophy hog to breed with other sows and grow more trophy hogs. They do not re-release them in the wild again. They just keep them in the enclosed land where they can't get out. It's a big piece of land. People pay his uncle to shoot trophy hogs in there.

We do not relocate or re-release hogs. Just sell them or killed later that night or soon enough for food for us and others who can't afford it.

I've got a major bone to pick with Jager later.


----------



## bigreddwon (Apr 26, 2009)

Whats a hog like that worth alive?


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## RJ0104 (Apr 26, 2009)

bigreddwon said:


> Whats a hog like that worth alive?



The biggest one we caught, which was the first hog, would sell for around $75-100 depending on how much trouble it caused/effort. Plus the cutters...probably closer to $100


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Apr 26, 2009)

Good video buddy!!


----------



## Bowfin (Apr 27, 2009)

what model video camera are you using


----------



## Bowfin (Apr 27, 2009)

What type model video camera are you using


----------



## RJ0104 (Apr 27, 2009)

It was my cousins camera, he videoed most of it, I believe it is a Kodak, not sure what model though...I will check it out!


----------



## curdog (Apr 28, 2009)

good hogs.good video.


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 28, 2009)

waaaaay kool video ..... digg the music with the action too ... great choice there !

looks yall are the catch dogs !


----------



## bigreddwon (Apr 28, 2009)

Wauchula Hog Krew said:


> We either kill them and clean them for meat_ or sell them to people who want to either kill it and clean it right away or fatten it up for a little longer. _That first boar hog, in the clip, that I legged we took it to his uncle's enclosed hunting spot as a trophy hog to breed with other sows and grow more trophy hogs. They do not re-release them in the wild again. _They just keep them in the enclosed land where they can't get out._ It's a big piece of land. People pay his uncle to shoot trophy hogs in there.
> 
> _*We do not relocate or re-release hogs.*_ _Just sell them _or killed later that night or soon enough for food for us and others who can't afford it.
> 
> I've got a major bone to pick with Jager later.




I must have read and re read this a 100 times.. Am I crazy or reading it wrong or is relocating the hog pretty much what you did? Selling it to someone to fattin up or to a 'hunting preserve' seems like relocating. Im not up on what exactly is illegal or the legle way to do it, but doesn't it have to be checked out by a vet once you catch it f your going to move it alive? 

AND PLEASE dont involve jager in this, it has nothing to do with him. These are MY questions. This topic is very interesting to me.


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Apr 28, 2009)

Regardless if u relocate them or not nice job keep it up


----------



## gigem (Apr 28, 2009)

*hogs*



bigreddwon said:


> I must have read and re read this a 100 times.. Am I crazy or reading it wrong or is relocating the hog pretty much what you did? Selling it to someone to fattin up or to a 'hunting preserve' seems like relocating. Im not up on what exactly is illegal or the legle way to do it, but doesn't it have to be checked out by a vet once you catch it f your going to move it alive?
> 
> AND PLEASE dont involve jager in this, it has nothing to do with him. These are MY questions. This topic is very interesting to me.


Stay  off the dog hunters we are tired off it !Good footage!


----------



## RJ0104 (Apr 29, 2009)

The hog was not relocated it was put in a pen and will be sold!!! thank you!
thanks Gigem!


----------



## Outsydlooknin75 (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok, so if those arent catch dogs ... what kinda dogs are they considdered?  I have never hunted with dogs before nor have I hog hunted but I am curious .... what is a "catch" dog.  That seemed pretty much like a dog catching them and then yall jumping in to finish them off or to rope.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice job


----------



## RJ0104 (Apr 30, 2009)

Outsydlooknin75 said:


> Ok, so if those arent catch dogs ... what kinda dogs are they considdered?  I have never hunted with dogs before nor have I hog hunted but I am curious .... what is a "catch" dog.  That seemed pretty much like a dog catching them and then yall jumping in to finish them off or to rope.



The dogs we have are "bay dogs". They find and bay up the hog. A "catch dog", USUALLY not always is a pit bull or bull dog. you send them to the dogs bayin up the hog and they will actually CATCH  the hog.

The reason I stay away from a catch dog is because we sell the hogs and the open wounds from a catch dog leaves room for infection....plus it is WAY more of a rush to run in and find a biggin that YOU have to catch!!!


----------



## bigreddwon (May 2, 2009)

gigem said:


> Stay  off the dog hunters we are tired off it !Good footage!



   It's kinda funny that you say this Gigem, when its the hogdogers posting video ON the INTERNET showing them put hogs in cages. ON the back of a truck. Then tell in detail how they are moving them to other properties for various reasons, and in the same sentence saying they arent' 'relocating' them. FYI : when you take somethin somewhere else... You relocated it. Contradicting yourself doesn't make you look like your doing ANYTHING upstanding.

   Its not like we cant go find half a dozen different posts from different doggers saying "KEEP OUR SPORT ALIVE, RELOCATE!" In one way or another. ( not those exact words, but basically exactly that sentiment )To me its as appalling as a deer hunter in a thread advocating poaching deer and 3 other guys post "RIGHT ON BROTHA! WELL SAID!!"What the heck ?? I just dont get it... You attack other hunters for the way they hunt and even go as far as to arrogantly say 'Its not hunting because because ya can seeum at night w/ dat new fangled scope.. ' Like he touchs it to the ground and all the hogs die  in a 3 mile radius.. lol..no stalking needed.

 If doggers need ethical people to NOT question their SPORT, then they might wanna start showing more videos with DEAD hogs at the end of them. Maybe leave the vids of hogs loaded in cages on trucks for 'home viewing'. Just a thought.. Ive seen more inflamatory posts on this forum by 'hogdoggers' toward other hunters and styles of hunting than ANY other group. Its sad..


----------



## Gote Rider (May 3, 2009)

Thats a good video. Having fun is what its all about.


----------



## Outsydlooknin75 (May 3, 2009)

RJ0104 said:


> The dogs we have are "bay dogs". They find and bay up the hog. A "catch dog", USUALLY not always is a pit bull or bull dog. you send them to the dogs bayin up the hog and they will actually CATCH  the hog.
> 
> The reason I stay away from a catch dog is because we sell the hogs and the open wounds from a catch dog leaves room for infection....plus it is WAY more of a rush to run in and find a biggin that YOU have to catch!!!



Cool man.  I just didnt know the difference .... like I said ... I aint never done it ... I had heard the term bay and catch dogs I just didnt know what the difference was.


----------



## builderrwc (May 3, 2009)

Good gracious! It is no wonder that people are working to stop hunters successfully. I cannot beleive someone can put together a video and want to share it and someone comes on the post and compares it to deer poaching. Bigredwhatever I was taught if you can't say something nice, then say nothing. Why do you feel the need to torch a man's post with your bull? I would consider relocating as moving area to area or state to state, not gonna pen em til I can eat em or kill em in my pen. Plus if it doesn't affect you, what's your beef. Sorry I try not to rile up but crap, why not stay out of it. I know a couple of these guys and they are true stand up guys.


----------



## bigreddwon (May 3, 2009)

It's better to be hated for who you are, than be loved for who you're not! 


 I speak my mind, sometimes its nice sometimes its not. My beef? Fellow sportsmen who advocate relocating hogs to 'keep the sport around for the grandkids' mentality and the folks who look the other way while they do it. It affects all of us in one way or another.  Staying out of unpleasent situationions rarely leads to pleasent outcomes.  Just my opinion.


----------



## RJ0104 (May 3, 2009)

Hey, bigreddwon, I repeat... 



RJ0104 said:


> The hog was not relocated it was put in a pen and will be sold!!! thank you!
> thanks Gigem!


----------



## RJ0104 (May 3, 2009)

END OF STORY!!! Argument over.....Problem SOLVED.........HISTORY!!!!!!


----------



## Wauchula Hog Krew (May 3, 2009)

Bowfin said:


> What type model video camera are you using



Kodak EasyShare ZD710

You might want to ask my cousin, RJ0104, what kind his is. It's a Kodak too but the controls and location of it is much better than mine. Other than that, they are fantastic in taking pictures, videos and that sort of thing with nothing messing it up.
_________________________________________________

bigreddwon, if you were there to see how we operate, you would retract every single statement you have said in this thread. Why contradict if you haven't seen everything we do? There's a difference in moving a hog (the good, reasonable, right way) and relocating a hog (the bad way). A trophy hog in an enclosed land (absolutely no way to get out) is not illegal. It's still going to die!

It's like how I said I have a bone to pick with Jager but I will not debate it out with him till I have all my facts straight and research done. 

Why come to a gunfight with a knife?

End of story.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 4, 2009)

So which state did you catch it in ? S.Carolina or Florida ?


----------



## RJ0104 (May 4, 2009)

TGattis said:


> So which state did you catch it in ? S.Carolina or Florida ?



Florida, we live in Southwest Florida!


----------



## Rays123 (May 4, 2009)

bigreddwon said:


> It's better to be hated for who you are, than be loved for who you're not!
> 
> 
> I speak my mind, sometimes its nice sometimes its not. My beef? Fellow sportsmen who advocate relocating hogs to 'keep the sport around for the grandkids' mentality and the folks who look the other way while they do it. It affects all of us in one way or another.  Staying out of unpleasent situationions rarely leads to pleasent outcomes.  Just my opinion.



well how bout you take ur opinion somewhere else go argue with the atheist's in there section of the woods. by the way that was a great video really makes me wanna take the dogs out tonight


----------



## RJ0104 (May 5, 2009)

Rays123 said:


> well how bout you take ur opinion somewhere else go argue with the atheist's in there section of the woods. by the way that was a great video really makes me wanna take the dogs out tonight



Thanks man!


----------



## hawg dawg (May 5, 2009)

very good video


----------



## bigreddwon (May 5, 2009)

The Management Advantage TV show with Chuck Sykes...

 You guys like that show? Its one of my favorites. Did ya happen to catch the one that aired last night? Its a nail bitter!! Its not one that I think your gonna like watchin tho..hehehe " Wild hog trapping'.  

 See, this isnt JUST my opinion, 'dissreputable' hog doggers got called out, on national tv by one of the most respected names in wildlife management.   Watch it and enjoy.. 

 By the way, im not saying that you guys are doing anything wrong, just that you showed a video of you putting a hog in a cage on a truck, then said you werent 'relocating.. lol.. whatever. 

 Oh, and thos of you who want me to NOT express my opinion, dont post on FORUMS if you dont want to hear things u dont like.. It's like me sayin id rather hear from your dogs than u... Might be what I want, but it aint gonna happen 

Great video tho, right up to the point you showed your pig all ready to move.. ( show DEAD hogs, then you cant be doubted in any way ). Again, just my opinion.


----------



## bigreddwon (May 5, 2009)

ROOSTER HOGGER said:


> Regardless if u relocate them or not nice job keep it up


 

THIS IS the reason hog doggers have a bad rep, RIGHT here!! Ya'll need to police your OWN ranks and you may stop takin heat from other sportmen who see you as a danger to our way of life.

 Ya'll dont need enemys with friends like this


----------



## HOGDOG76 (May 5, 2009)

bigreddwon said:


> the management advantage tv show with chuck sykes...
> 
> You guys like that show? Its one of my favorites. Did ya happen to catch the one that aired last night? Its a nail bitter!! Its not one that i think your gonna like watchin tho..hehehe " wild hog trapping'.
> 
> ...


then that feeder in your avitar makes you a baiter! Just another unsportsmanlike ,sorry,trashy excuse for a hunter that baits in game and poaches it over his pile of corn.yeah i like your logic too  im sure you familiarized yourself with the laws for moving feral swine in florida before you made  your ignorant accusations too. Quite frankly sir some of us are trying to get along here and while you may have a right to your opinion you add nothing positive nor intelligent to the conversation imo.


----------



## bigreddwon (May 5, 2009)

That was my first  hunting trip to Tx, great experience.  I typically hunt spot n stalk, with my bow. Baiting wasn't something I've ever done prior to visiting Tx. 

  I would'nt say the inflamatory things you just said about me and everyone whos ever hunted over bait, no matter HOW I feel about that type of HUNTING. I wasn't knocking the way you hunt, or the guys in the video. I watched the video and asked a cpl questions. The answers I got didn't really jive, so I spoke my mind.   

   Where I come from we call what you do 'trappin' when you 'catch' it and let it live long enough to move it ANYWHERE for ANY reason. Hunting is when you do JUST what they did in the video, only the hog dies on the spot.. KOS..( killed on sight! ). One more time, thats MY opinion.

  You sound really angry man, relax its just an internet forum no need to blow a fuse and make it all personal. By the way, did ya catch that last episode of the management somthin er other..?   lol


----------



## Limb Walker (May 5, 2009)

Anybody got the time?


----------



## Wauchula Hog Krew (May 5, 2009)

bigreddwon, I'll sum it down for you in one sentence and you can keep arguing like an idiot or not. Ready?

*ALL HOGS* WE CATCH (WHETHER MOVED OR NOT) END UP *DEAD!*

Now go fuss about something else and quit arguing.


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (May 5, 2009)

Great vid you should get in touch with michael spiehler he is getting up a contest for vids www.hardcorehogdogs.com but be carefull not useing a catchdog have seen some guys get hurt pretty bad from hogs


----------



## tompkinsgil (May 30, 2009)

that bigreddone always has something to say if he dont like it he should stay off you can tell this hasnt been been his way of living


----------



## Public Land Prowler (May 30, 2009)

Nice video..lol..and to answer the question the "guy" was the catch dog hahah..he caught the hog.Those were bay dogs,all they do is distract the hog so the guy can get in there and grab him.Not many guys man enough(or crazy enough..lol) to do that.A catch dog grabs ahold of the hog and doesn't let go,bay dogs just distract.


----------



## gnarlyone (May 30, 2009)

*Lol*

Jager has an internet son.....LOL


----------



## bigreddwon (May 30, 2009)

gnarlyone said:


> Jager has an internet son.....LOL



 Its funny, you were tryin to be a jerk.. But I take that as a compliment..


----------



## gnarlyone (May 30, 2009)

*Lol*

You may make CAPTAIN before long..LOL....then who will hold his hat on while he drives??


----------



## bigreddwon (May 30, 2009)

Im thick skinned AND as stuburn as you....


----------



## gnarlyone (May 30, 2009)

*Lol*

Glad you had fun on your hunt.


----------



## 3pits (Jun 24, 2009)

I like that the guy had the balls to "catch" the hogs ears, both of them,,, must have been a dead tired hog... nice job!

Like the vid.

off topic , but I have a few VHS tapes I would like transfered to dvd, anyone got a way    PM me


----------



## RJ0104 (Jun 25, 2009)

3pits said:


> I like that the guy had the balls to "catch" the hogs ears, both of them,,, must have been a dead tired hog... nice job!



He does that quite often as a matter of fact! Hes nuts, especially when hes had a few....Hes an awesome guy though, one of the coolest i've met!

PS - the dogs only had that hog bayed for about 10 minutes total, so he still had a pretty good kick to him!


----------

